# Realy cool jar!



## Mjbottle (Jul 6, 2020)

I dont have many jars but this one is my favorite! The bottom is embossed N&co for Nuttall & company  with the "keyhole" marking in the center circa 1890's, in great shape for the age and a beautiful turqoise color, i just wish i had the lid. Does anybody know what they put in these?


----------



## nhpharm (Jul 7, 2020)

Cool piece...maybe jam?


----------



## Mjbottle (Jul 7, 2020)

nhpharm said:


> Cool piece...maybe jam?


Yayy!  I was  hoping someone would say something other than pickle...lol jam is a good guess i hadnt thought of that!


----------

